# Greek Trifle



## peterCooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, it's not really Greek but....

5 sheets phyllo pastry
1/2 stick butter
1 tsp brown sugar

1 box raspberries
1 box sugar free strawberry jello

1 box chocolate pudding
2 cups milk

cool whip

Freeze the raspberries the night before
Make up the jello as per directions, stir and add the raspberries and leave in the fridge to set.

Melt the butter and brown sugar in the microwave (about 30 seconds)

Lay a sheet of phyllo pastry on a floured board and brush with the butter/sugar mix
Repeat for all five sheets except don't brush the top one.
Use a sharp knife to cut the pastry into six squares and put each one in a cup cake tin. the corners of the square should overlay the end of the cup kind of like flower petals
Put some dried pulses in each pastry case to keep the base flat and bake in a moderate oven (250 - 275) for 15-20 minutes until the edges turn brown.

Cool.

Stir up the jello.

Then fill each pastry case with a teaspoon of chocolate pudding, a teaspoon of jello mixture and top with cool whip. I like to add grated chocolate also.


----------

